# What is your favorite exotic pet?



## pinkpanther1031 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys and gals it is me again. I was just wondering what your favorite exotic pet is other than hedgies, and what you would recommend to a hedgehog owner if he/she was looking for another pet. Prefferably one you can cuddle.
Thanks,
Perri


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

My favorite pet besides a Hedgie would be a sugar glider. Me and my parents own 8 sugar gliders.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

My favorite would be reptiles but they aren't exactly cuddly. How about a dwarf rabbit or guinea pig? My mom has a pair of skinny pigs(hairless guinea pigs) and they are super cool.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Parrots and (not cuddly) crested geckos.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

do ferrets count?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had my short-tailed opossum Clyde for just over a year now, and he's pretty fun! He's not very keen on handling, but more social STOs are. Other than that, I really like our spiny mice as "visual pets" (also don't like handling, but REALLY fun to watch).


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I have never had rats but I really want some and I've heard they can be super sweet and cuddly (certainly varies with each individuals, just like with hedgehogs). I can't have them while I'm living in my current house, which I probably will be for the next few years at least, but I plan on definitely getting a few rats someday. My hedgehog is my first pet other than dog/cat, so I don't really have any experience with exotics, but if I got to pick one to have, I'd pick rats for sure.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

cardiologineer said:


> I have never had rats but I really want some and I've heard they can be super sweet and cuddly (certainly varies with each individuals, just like with hedgehogs). I can't have them while I'm living in my current house, which I probably will be for the next few years at least, but I plan on definitely getting a few rats someday. My hedgehog is my first pet other than dog/cat, so I don't really have any experience with exotics, but if I got to pick one to have, I'd pick rats for sure.


agreeing on the rats! The dumbo rats at the store are adorable, I'd love a pair of them!
Or ferrets, I still love ferrets.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I like too many, even though I've only had a chance to own hedgehogs yet. :lol: Ferrets, sugar gliders, birds, reptiles, rats...The only other one I hear about a lot that I'm not sure on is chinchillas, just because I don't know much about them or ever seen much of them.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Rats are fantastic pets, I've had many over the years. They are very social though and need to be kept in pairs. A couple females are best, they don't have the smell that males do.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I can cuddle my ball python. :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

has anyone had degus? I almost took a couple home when my friend's had babies, but I was already getting ready to take Quinnlee home and already had gerbils... the degus just seem like giant gerbils, to be honest.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

SouthernSweet said:


> has anyone had degus? I almost took a couple home when my friend's had babies, but I was already getting ready to take Quinnlee home and already had gerbils... the degus just seem like giant gerbils, to be honest.


I had considered them a while back and decided against it. They seem like a mix between a chinchilla and a rat, but with more particular diet concerns than I was ready to work around. The ones I've met were skittish, but I'm sure there are sweet ones out there too!


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a Firebellly Newt. I'm not sure if that's considered exotic or not. Also I've always wanted a Ferret and a Chinchilla, and about a week ago my dad and sister brought home 2 crayfish. 

[attachment=0:2um30e1f]rsz_yraehutyauioygtuighsd.jpg[/attachment:2um30e1f]


----------



## pinkpanther1031 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cool, thanks for all the replies!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

We just brought home two short-tailed opossums. They're adorable and a lot of fun, but very flighty, which may or may not wear off - they're just babies right now. I'm also in love with carpet pythons. And I don't think a cat counts as an exotic, but a sphynx is definitely the most exotic looking of cats - we're planning to bring home a show-quality sphynx later this year.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

When my family had the pet shop, we used to sell rats and a short tailed opossum. .o. We loved the STO...she was so sweet; very cuddly. She would hide in our shirts :lol: 
We also have an albino clawed frog...dunno if you can consider him exotic. He's a butt, and very jumpy. Can't keep him with other fish. So, he lives all by himself. Guess he likes it that way though xD
We even had quite a few ferrets. Some of them were cuddly.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

we have 2 degus, 2 males Alex and Saxon, they are very vocal, and messy DX


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

My favorite is Hermit crabs! I currently own 19 crabies. Half of them are rescued or adopted. I have 3 different species so it is very interesting to see the differences between species. 
I have been crabing for over 2 years and still have some of my originals.
I am also a member of the hermitcrabassociation.com, an awsome forum just like this one!
I am so interested in keeping them because they are a challenge to keep. They need exact enviromental conditions such as heat and humidity. They are tropical creatures so marine grade salt water must always be provided. Plus they are very cute!








Here is one of my originals (Sheldon)









And one of my tanks:grin:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Twiggy2,
I had 19 hermit crabs too!!! and they were 3 different kinds. PP's, E's, and straws. I had them in a 55 gallon tank that I made a two gallon salt water tank and a two gallon fresh water tank in it. Both were filtered and had air hoses in them. I gave them away (cage and all) when I got my hedgie. I just didn't have enough room in my home for my hog, parrot, frogs, and crested geckos - not including the crickets and mealworms.
I had them for my students to learn about and to take proper care of - not as "throw away pets". they weren't getting any attention after I left teaching. I too was a member of HCA. It is a great forum.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Besides Ms. Emma my 2 hooded rats (they were sisters) Thelma and Louise were amazing pets. Very cuddly and interactive, was also able to litter train them. Bearded Dragons are pretty "tolerant" when its comes to being handled as well. I never owned one but used to work at an exotic vet and the bond they us to have with their owners was amazing to see.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

MomIImany, lol those are the kinds that I have. I have 2 straws, 4 E's and the rest pp's. 
Wow a 55!! With large salt snd fresh pools, that is impressive. Right now I only have room for a 29 gal, 10 gal, and a 5 gal ISO. But I have a 75 gal waiting to be set up once I move out of my parents house (they don't want me to set it up).
I cant amagin giving up my crabies they are my world, well next of coarse to my 2 cats, dog, chinese firebelly newt, betta fish, and my hedgie. It is a lot of work, but I love it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

